# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  مكتبة عاشوراء برعاية نورس مكة  صور رسوم ....

## نورس مكة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد  
أحببت أن أضع بين أيديكم هذه المكتبة العاشورائية المليئة بالصور المفيدة للمصممين 
طبعا الصور مجموعة من الملفات المضغوطة قد جمعها الشباب الله يرحم والديهم والحققوق محفوظة لهولاء الشباب  
قريبا جاري إعداد الملفات للتحميل  
نرجو التثبيت

----------


## alzahrani33

يعطيكم الف الف عافيه

دمت بود

بانتظارك ...

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

يعطيك العافيه

 ونحن في انتظار الملف

----------


## يتيمة الحجة

في الانتظــار والف شكر لكـ

----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيكم الف الف عافيه 
بأنتظار المزيد إذا مافي كلافه وشكرا :)

----------


## حبايب

اول مشاركة في هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله راح تستفدون...
وادعو لي بالتوفيق في الاختبارات ... :wacko: 



الملف المضغوط الاول عبارة عن ملفات pdf فيها بعض المخطوطات 

*وهذا هو*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/1bb6ef1445.rar*







**


*والراوبط لمخطوطات وصور كالتالي*








*http://www.al-anwar.net/gallery/thum...cat=-34&page=1*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/7b6fabd625.gif*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/c75ec26617.gif*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/cb1b8edd28.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/c01ecc8afc.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/6777227c2f.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/c1c593399b.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/11e798b037.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/31d4e5ab29.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/63d1f071c8.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/46287a6e67.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/b4291e4e39.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/60d04f1cca.jpg*


*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/f93af3f3e2.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/f073d95b09.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/4811d2d85d.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/5349801b8b.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/a28a38c6f1.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/537e2b112e.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/afd9302014.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/f875313a14.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/219480a787.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/fa34ce1c7c.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/c86a9424e9.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/e85331e00e.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/6b4b24d556.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/0381c84c21.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/9f81c1bed6.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/f059b5d6bb.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/8ee6f9a616.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/c7b98e1a5b.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/b78a8a0300.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/67d6ec627d.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/a153293b64.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/9b95468637.jpg*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/3944f15f6f.jpg*



*وهذا رابط لملفات مضغوووطه اضغط للتحميل على الرابط اسفل*


*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/1bb6ef1445.rar*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/1093d5d5df.rar*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/fa3dc0f018.rar*

*http://marsa-alaqlam.com/up/uploads/a690122f97.rar*

*مع اجمل الاماني بالتوفيق للجميع وهالله هالله نبي نشوف ابداعاتكم والي عنده ملفات لعاشوراء يضعها هنا للفائدة*

----------


## حبايب

وهاي الصور ....



































يتبع ...

----------


## حبايب

يتبع...

----------


## حبايب

[IMG]http://alfahaal2005.***********/swar-ahlalbayt/swar-n-o.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://alfahaal2005.***********/swar-ahlalbayt/n3-2.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://alfahaal2005.***********/ahl-albayt-alfahaal.jpg[/IMG] 


*يتبع...*

----------


## حبايب



----------


## حبايب

يتبع ..

----------


## حبايب

ادعو لي بالتوفيق بالاختبارات

----------


## نورس مكة

طريقة تحميل الصور عند الضغط على وصلة التحميل سيظهر لك موقع وفي الامام صورة المجلد محتواه على يسار صورة المجلد ستجد ايقونات الايقونة الثالثة التي على شكل كمبيوتر ستجد بجانبها كلمة تحميل بالانجليزي اضغط عليها  
بعض الوصلات الاخرى تختلف  
سوف يظهر لك ملف الحفظ واحفظ 
يرجى من المشرف التثبيت 
اليكم الوصلات شباب  

كواكب واجرام سماوية  

صور فتوغرافية  

رسوم عاشوراء متنوعة 

خيول  
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:cRHLPZbEsNydNM:http://brhom.net/wp-*******/uploads/sky_0.jpg[/IMG]
غيوم وسماء 

ورق قديم  

صور مفرغة 
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:trG2a7Rl3TFojM:http://img457.**************/img457/898/ashfgrfdrgfgf8bv.jpg[/IMG]
رسوم لمرحم  
[IMG]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:EhQJd75Yz0BreM:http://alfahaal.***********/mh3.jpg[/IMG]
رسوم متنوع 2 

فتوغرافية  
--------------------

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم ربي الف عافية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

حبايب .. نورس مــكة
مشكورين على جهودكم .

----------


## ابومجتبى

*يعطيك الله ألف عافية وتسلم يديك*

----------


## Hussain.T

حبايب .. نورس مــكة
مشكورين على جهودكم الرائعة .

----------


## همسة ألم

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud2006.***********/572-Thansk.gif[/IMG]

----------


## lordnh

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم 

الله يكتب أجركم بجاه أبي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

----------

